# iwl4965 ERROR

## ArlexBee-871RBO

I'm on a Thinkpad t61 running gentoo-sources 2.6.25-gentoo-r7.

Sometimes after a new boot when my wireless starts authenticating, or sometimes when I'm wpa_cli retrying to reassociate, the iwl4965 goes crazy and I get all this errors on my screen.  Then I'm not able to kill iwl4965 or shutdown wpa_supplicant.  And trying to reboot doesn't work either as the system waits for ever on iwl4965.  My system basically hangs.

Here is the error message:

```

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00061b032a106cf3]

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: device:03 is registered as cooling_device2

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux input: Video Bus as /class/input/input7

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:15:00.2 [1180:0822] (rev 21)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux sdhc0:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.2 to 64

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf8301800 irq 18 DMA

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:15:00.0 [17aa:20c6]

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: device:08 is registered as cooling_device3

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux input: Video Bus as /class/input/input8

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Socket status: 30000006

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x7000 - 0xafff

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf8300000 - 0xfbffffff

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1a:6b:36:81:fb

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux eth0: MAC: 4, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:15:00.3 [1180:0843] (rev 11)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input9

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux Adding 1005472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1005472k

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 40100102, writing 40100106)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=52)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON_ASSOC: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:53:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:32 Britnux printk: 92 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:32 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:36 Britnux login[16861]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user arlenik by LOGIN(uid=0)

Sep 23 17:53:37 Britnux printk: 110 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:37 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:40 Britnux su[16886]: Successful su for root by arlenik

Sep 23 17:53:40 Britnux su[16886]: + tty1 arlenik:root

Sep 23 17:53:40 Britnux su[16886]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by arlenik(uid=1000)

Sep 23 17:53:42 Britnux printk: 96 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:42 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:46 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:53:48 Britnux printk: 70 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:48 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:52 Britnux printk: 54 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:52 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:53:55 Britnux dhcpcd[15571]: eth0: adding IP address 169.254.219.248/16

Sep 23 17:53:57 Britnux printk: 90 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:53:57 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:02 Britnux printk: 86 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:02 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:05 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:54:07 Britnux printk: 59 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:07 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:12 Britnux printk: 44 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:12 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:17 Britnux printk: 55 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:17 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:22 Britnux printk: 69 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:22 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:27 Britnux printk: 58 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:27 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:28 Britnux dhcpcd[15571]: eth0: adding IP address 169.254.219.248/16

Sep 23 17:54:32 Britnux printk: 57 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:32 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:37 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (reason=6)

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: deauthenticated

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9, but not in authenticate state - ignored

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=52)

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux printk: 54 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:38 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:48 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=6)

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:52 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:54:53 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:54:57 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:54:59 Britnux printk: 38 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:54:59 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:00 Britnux dhcpcd[15571]: eth0: adding IP address 169.254.219.248/16

Sep 23 17:55:02 Britnux printk: 55 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:55:02 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:02 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=6)

Sep 23 17:55:04 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:55:07 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:55:09 Britnux printk: 13 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:55:09 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:12 Britnux printk: 43 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:55:12 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:14 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=6)

Sep 23 17:55:15 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:55:25 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=6)

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux printk: 42 messages suppressed.

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:28 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:31 Britnux dhcpcd[15571]: eth0: adding IP address 169.254.219.248/16

Sep 23 17:55:38 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=44)

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:55:41 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:55:51 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=24)

Sep 23 17:55:54 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:56:01 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:03 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9)

Sep 23 17:56:04 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 23 17:56:04 Britnux dhcpcd[15571]: eth0: adding IP address 169.254.219.248/16

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=24)

Sep 23 17:56:05 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 23 17:56:11 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:0c:e6:c7:a9:d9 - assume out of range

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON_ASSOC: time out after 500ms.

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000001c90

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux IP: [<ffffffff8852b782>]

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux PGD 7c56f067 PUD 7b097067 PMD 0 

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux Oops: 0002 [1] SMP 

Sep 23 17:56:12 Britnux CPU 1 

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Modules linked in: arc4 ecb crypto_blkcipher pcspkr iwl4965 snd_hda_intel ricoh_mmc mac80211 i2c_i801 rtc i2c_core snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_hwdep snd e1000e cfg80211 yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic sdhci video mmc_core intel_agp e1000 nfs lockd sunrpc jfs raid10 raid456 async_memcpy async_xor xor async_tx raid1 raid0 dm_bbr dm_snapshot dm_mirror dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss cpqarray 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg videobuf_core pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise scsi_wait_scan pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia b1 kernelcapi pcmcia_core firmware_class pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_platform pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata dock

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Pid: 14100, comm: iwl4965 Not tainted 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8852b782>]  [<ffffffff8852b782>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RSP: 0000:ffff81007b227c10  EFLAGS: 00010202

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RAX: 0000000000001c80 RBX: 00000000ffffff92 RCX: ffff81007b226000

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RDX: ffffffff805f44e8 RSI: 0000000000000082 RDI: ffffffff805f44e0

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RBP: ffff81007b227c80 R08: ffffffff805f44d0 R09: ffff810000000002

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux R10: 0000000000000001 R11: ffff81007a332838 R12: ffff81007b227c20

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff81007b227c90 R15: ffff81007ad519e0

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff81007d092d40(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux CR2: 0000000000001c90 CR3: 000000007914c000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Process iwl4965 (pid: 14100, threadinfo ffff81007b226000, task ffff81007d2eb000)

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Stack:  ffff81007b227c40 000000138023ede6 0000000000000000 ffff81007d2eb000

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux ffffffff80241cd8 ffff81007b227c38 ffff81007b227c38 ffffffff8023ee61

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux ffff81007b227c60 ffff81007ad519e0 ffff81007ad500a0 ffff81007c6e6898

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Call Trace:

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff80241cd8>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8023ee61>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8852b948>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8852fc17>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b10b5>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b10da>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b74b6>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b44f8>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b445d>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884b994f>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff884bbb46>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8022ad29>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8052c5d2>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8023e8c9>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8023f271>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff80241cd8>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8023f199>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff80241bb5>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8020cbf8>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff80241b6c>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux [<ffffffff8020cbee>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux 

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux 

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux Code: 4c d0 f7 f0 41 0f ba b7 60 43 00 00 00 41 f6 46 14 04 bb 92 ff ff ff 74 16 48 63 45 9c 48 69 c0 80 01 00 00 49 03 87 48 3f 00 00 <83> 60 10 fb 49 8b 7e 0c 48 85 ff 74 11 e8 70 be f8 f7 49 c7 46 

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RIP  [<ffffffff8852b782>]

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux RSP <ffff81007b227c10>

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux CR2: 0000000000001c90

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux ---[ end trace d49b859188d028c3 ]---

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending POWER_TABLE_CMD: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_BT_CONFIG: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-16).

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_CT_KILL_CONFIG_CMD: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: REPLY_CT_KILL_CONFIG_CMD failed

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-16).

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:13 Britnux iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_TX_LINK_QUALITY_CMD: Already sending a host command

Sep 23 17:56:15 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

```

Any idea what's going on?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

I just want to see, if the driver load properly.

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

## emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 17 Sep 2008 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

## equery list iwl

```

 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20

 
```

## rmmod iwl4965

```

```

## modprobe iwl4965

```

```

## dmesg | tail

```

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:01:e2:7f:99

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:18:01:e2:7f:99 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:01:e2:7f:99

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:01:e2:7f:99 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

 
```

## ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:6B:36:81:FB  

          inet addr:169.254.219.248  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:fe000000-fe020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:E8:26:B9:4D  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:129 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:18146 (17.7 Kb)  TX bytes:1043 (1.0 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-26-B9-4D-60-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

## iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"RAT"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:01:E2:7F:99   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:1111-2222-3333-4444-5555-6666-77

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-38 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/rc

```

And also this plz :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

## cat /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

RC_VERBOSE="no"

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

RC_BOOTCHART="no"

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

RC_WAIT_ON_START="0.1"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048

```

## rc-update show

```

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot

```

----------

## d2_racing

I think that your net.wlan0 must start automatically because of /etc/conf.d/rc.

You need to add this :

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

Also, how do you start your Wifi connection ?

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I think that your net.wlan0 must start automatically because of /etc/conf.d/rc.
> 
> You need to add this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The wifi starts automatically, I don't have to do anything.  I've actually tried disabling it by removing /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 from default run-level, but it still gets started at boot.

So since net.wlan0 gets started automatically, I guess there isn't any point in adding RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*", is there?

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

The more I think about it, the more I think that this is some kind of kernel driver issue.  I ran kubuntu for several months on this laptop and had no problem. But then I started to notice that sometimes things would slow down a lot, and the system would start to choke.  iwl4965 would take up more cpu time than it should.  This started to happed after one of kubuntu's automatic update.  I can't be sure if it was a kernel upgrade or not, but I think it was.

So I installed gentoo on a spare harddrive just to see if I could get my wireless to work at school.  I only installed the bare bones; not even X, just text mode.  And iwl4965 still behaves strangely.  I usually get that error and the computer hangs after iwl4965 has been sucking up all the cpu cycles.

----------

## d2_racing

 *ArlexBee-871RBO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So since net.wlan0 gets started automatically, I guess there isn't any point in adding RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*", is there?

 

In fact,this specific line will prevent net.wlan0 to start automatically at boot  :Razz: 

Also, did you try the latest kernel 2.6.26 that is available inside the portage testing tree ?

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

Thanks for the RC_PLUG_SERVICES hint.  Now wlan0 doesn't start automatically at boot, and that's how I wanted it.

As for 2.6.26, I tried 2.6.26-r1 but it didn't solve anything.  In fact, the connection would die as soon as a connection was made.  And I know it didn't solve anything because iwl4965 would still chock my system at times.

With 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 I'm able to stay connected sometimes as long as an hour.

I need to do more testing with 2.6.26-r1 to see if I get that error and to see if my system hangs.

I also have a feeling that wpa_supplicant might be a problem.  I'll try some more tests with the latest version of wpa_supplicant and report back.

----------

## d2_racing

For the record, can you unplug your router and retry. I have a Linksys WRT54G and once a month, I have to do this, because my wifi connection is dying too.

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

I mainly use my laptop at the university, so I can't touch their router.  My home wireless connection is much simpler than the school's, but I still get the same results if I use it long enough.  And I have reset my home router many times, and it doesn't seem to do anything.  

The only difference between my home wireless and school is that at home I almost never get disconnected, but at school disconnections are very common.  But still, no matter where, even if I'm not connecting to any network, as long as iwl4965 is loaded my system sometimes starts to chock and/or I get that original error that I posted and then my system hangs.  

It's funny, the reason I got this laptop is because it hasan Intel wireless card and I thought it would work flawlessly as Intel releases their drivers as open source.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your current section of your .config that is related with the wifi ?

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf file.  The RAT is my simple home wireless setup.  UTDALLAS is the university's wireless and it gives me the most problems.

## cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="UTDALLAS"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        ##ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/verisign.pem"

        ##phase1="peaplabel=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="my_netid"

        password="my_password"

        priority=100

}

network={

        ssid="RAT"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=**************************

        priority=10

}

```

## cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "dhcpcd" "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired -ieth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

#dhcpcd="-L"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

#wpa_timeout_wlan0=30

#wep_key0=( "**************************" )

#essid_wlan0="any"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 45"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try this line just to see if it will work better ?

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

```

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

No, it's stil the same.

The thing is, if I'm in the lab where I'm really close to the access point, then the connection never dies.  But if I go to the library where the connection isn't as good, my connection sometimes dies.  My system gets into trouble as I try to reconnect; i.e., i get those errors or my system starts chocking.

Just now I worked in the computer lab for nearly an hour and my connection never die.  Now I'm here in the library and my connection only lasted less than 5 minutes.  I have to run "reassociate" in wpa_cli to get my connection back or I have to kill iwl4965 and start all over, in which case my system may hang and requires a reboot.

Here is the last few lines of my /var/log/messages right after I lost my connection.  There are some erros.

```

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2455]-ms

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux megasas: 00.00.03.16-rc1 Thu. Nov. 07 10:09:32 PDT 2007

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.5

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Copyright(c) 2004-2008 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfe226c00

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfe227000

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux USB Mass Storage support registered.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001860

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001880

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018a0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018c0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018e0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[f8301000-f83017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux async_tx: api initialized (async)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux generic_sse:  8016.000 MB/sec

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux xor: using function: generic_sse (8016.000 MB/sec)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: int64x1   2053 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: int64x2   2505 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: int64x4   2283 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: int64x8   1557 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: sse2x1    3542 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: sse2x2    3439 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: sse2x4    6481 MB/s

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (6481 MB/s)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00061b032a106cf3]

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: device:03 is registered as cooling_device2

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux input: Video Bus as /class/input/input7

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: device:08 is registered as cooling_device3

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux input: Video Bus as /class/input/input8

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1a:6b:36:81:fb

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux eth0: MAC: 4, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:15:00.0 [17aa:20c6]

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Socket status: 30000006

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x7000 - 0xafff

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf8300000 - 0xfbffffff

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:15:00.3 [1180:0843] (rev 11)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:15:00.2 [1180:0822] (rev 21)

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux sdhc0:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.2 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf8301800 irq 18 DMA

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input9

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 28 23:13:29 Britnux Adding 1005472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1005472k

Sep 28 23:13:36 Britnux login[16071]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user arlenik by LOGIN(uid=0)

Sep 28 23:13:45 Britnux NET: Registered protocol family 10

Sep 28 23:13:45 Britnux lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Sep 28 23:13:49 Britnux [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Sep 28 23:13:49 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep 28 23:13:49 Britnux PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Sep 28 23:13:49 Britnux [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

Sep 28 23:14:30 Britnux su[16221]: Successful su for root by arlenik

Sep 28 23:14:30 Britnux su[16221]: + pts/1 arlenik:root

Sep 28 23:14:30 Britnux su[16221]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Sep 28 23:14:35 Britnux ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 28 23:14:35 Britnux PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 40100102, writing 40100106)

Sep 28 23:14:36 Britnux ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:b6:dc:f6:a2

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:16:b6:dc:f6:a2 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:b6:dc:f6:a2

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:b6:dc:f6:a2 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 28 23:14:42 Britnux wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: authenticated

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux wlan0: associated

Sep 28 23:15:20 Britnux ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Sep 28 23:15:31 Britnux wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Sep 28 23:15:51 Britnux wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Sep 28 23:15:51 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting

Sep 28 23:15:51 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: hardware address = 00:13:e8:26:b9:4d

Sep 28 23:15:52 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:10:63:9b:df:00:1a:6b:36:81:fb

Sep 28 23:15:52 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep 28 23:15:52 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: offered 10.21.9.187 from 10.110.10.15

Sep 28 23:15:53 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: checking 10.21.9.187 is available on attached networks

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: leased 10.21.9.187 for 3600 seconds

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: adding IP address 10.21.9.187/16

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: adding route to 10.21.0.0/16 metric 2000

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: removing route to 10.21.0.0/16 metric 0

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.21.0.10 metric 2000

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16 metric 2000

Sep 28 23:15:54 Britnux dhcpcd[17115]: wlan0: exiting

Sep 28 23:16:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:55 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:16:59 Britnux printk: 73 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:16:59 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:04 Britnux printk: 84 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:04 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:09 Britnux printk: 75 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:09 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:14 Britnux printk: 84 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:14 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:41 Britnux printk: 38 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:41 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:42 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:42 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:42 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:44 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:44 Britnux printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:44 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:50 Britnux printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:50 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:17:54 Britnux printk: 22 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:17:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:00 Britnux printk: 10 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:00 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:05 Britnux printk: 7 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:05 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:09 Britnux printk: 47 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:09 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:14 Britnux printk: 48 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:14 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:19 Britnux printk: 54 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:19 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:24 Britnux printk: 53 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:24 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:36 Britnux printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:36 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:36 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:18:40 Britnux printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:18:40 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:01 Britnux printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:01 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:01 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:02 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:02 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:04 Britnux printk: 8 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:04 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:09 Britnux printk: 26 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:09 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:15 Britnux printk: 18 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:15 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:20 Britnux printk: 21 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:20 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:24 Britnux printk: 25 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:19:24 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:19:27 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Sep 28 23:20:24 Britnux printk: 25 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:24 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:24 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:25 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:25 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:26 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:29 Britnux printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:29 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:37 Britnux printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:37 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:47 Britnux printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:47 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:47 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:50 Britnux printk: 26 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:50 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:54 Britnux printk: 46 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:54 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:20:59 Britnux printk: 64 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:20:59 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

Sep 28 23:21:04 Britnux printk: 56 messages suppressed.

Sep 28 23:21:04 Britnux wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:0c:e6:98:b8:fe)

```

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

I manage to reconnect but I got disconnected again.  I got this again in my /var/log/messages

```

Sep 28 23:47:06 Britnux iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

```

I'm using net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20

----------

## d2_racing

I think the problem, is when you are disconnect, you have to run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

# killall wpa_supplicant

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

I know for a fact that my wpa deamon hangs when I get disconnected.

----------

## gforum

i've said this before and ill say it again:

my wireless was all troublesome also, about a week ago, everything went away when i updated to the latest ucode. version 222.something or whatnot.

intel is just strange.  :Razz: 

good luck

----------

## ArlexBee-871RBO

nope, I tried 228.57.1.21 and 228.57.2.21.  

*.2.21 made things worse; I couldn't even connect.  *.1.21 is unstable just as 4.44.1.20.

All I can do is wait as I've wasted too much time on this.  The hell with Intel and the hell with devs that write shitty drivers.

----------

